# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #27



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

President Trump is killing it! It's been a busy week and we'll break it all down. That big ol' meanie MUST be stopped! We also play a fun game you can play along at home.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-30T23_18_35-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This one was a lot of fun. Straight off of work and talking politics with our favorite cryptozooligical creature!

In the morning, I will sweeten my coffee with Schumer's tears.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will have to listen later because I am assuming the game we can play at home is a drinking game. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great podcast, men! Thanks for doing this, it made my morning.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I will have to listen later because I am assuming the game we can play at home is a drinking game. :tango_face_wink:


Not necessarily a drinking game but could definitely be made one.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Anything can be made into a drinking game :tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Super show this week, the best yet.

Hey @Denton you seem to be having a problem understanding how liberals can act so stupid. One method of measuring intelligence is the IQ score, where 100 is defined as the mean. But by definition, this means half of all people are below average in intelligence. That's a lot of people, and I think that's who we're dealing with here.


----------

